# Backyard Dry Park



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm questioning the 3rd setup because I don't know what material I would put down between the ramp and the jump.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I've seen a lot of people use turf. It's not too expensive either. Just slap it down where you want it, spray the whole setup with a hose and there you go. Lots of videos under -turf boarding/snowboarding on turf- on you tube.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Just make sure to use a thrasher board, because turf can damage the board over time.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey, can you not get hold of some snowflex or dendix?

It's probably more readily available in the UK, but you might be able to get some on eBay.

There was also that big snowflex slope opened at a uni over in the States... maybe they've got some scraps left over?

Snowflex or dendix would probably work between the ramps and the jump, and work for the ramp surface too.


----------

